# Back?



## Knocking (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey, I've been here before, but it has been over a year, so I thought I just throw out a greeting to you all.  Can't wait to get back into the forum. 

God bless
Keep Writing.


----------



## tepelus (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## Knocking (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Shinn (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there Knocking and welcome back


----------



## Knocking (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey there and welcome back!


----------



## Knocking (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you both!


----------



## wacker (Sep 11, 2008)

Wecome back! Unlike yourself, I keep on knocking but I can't get in.


----------



## Knocking (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you    Oh darn....on what door are you knocking?


----------



## wacker (Sep 12, 2008)

It was not a door but a police station. I tried my best to get in, but they tlod me that the psychiatric unit was dow the road and would be welcomed there anytime. 

So off I go like a good little puppy, delighted with life that someone was taking me in. What I didn't know was the length of time I would have to serve there. 12 blooming years.


----------



## Knocking (Sep 12, 2008)

lol  Oh geez.  Poor puppy.  *pats head*


----------

